# Electric Blue Ram



## Otolith (Jan 24, 2012)

I was having fun the other day trying to get a decent photo of each species of fish I have, and it didn't really happen. Some are a pain to get a good shot of, but my electric blue ram loves the camera.








[/URL]


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow that blue is popping! Looks great


----------

